# XC60 öffnen - Blindmuttern gehen nicht runter?



## Chris1968 (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo erst mal, 
bin neu hier, weil hier ein SR Suntour-Forum ist.
Also: Ich schraube grade eine XC60 auseinander, weil es sich meines Erachtens lohnt (kein Spiel) aber auch nötig ist (federt nicht ordentlich ein).

Oben die Verstellschrauben und die Federn sind schon draussen. Um die Gabel auseinander zu bauen muss ich aber die Schrauben unten lösen, oder?
Und das sich Blindmuttern (drauf geschraubt und rund geschliffen...). 
Handwerklich bin ich nicht ganz ungeschickt, kriege die Dinger aber nicht runter. Gibt es was besonderes zu beachten?

BTW: Habe so aus Spaß mal nur eine Feder reingemacht und die Gabel war nicht mehr so stur. 
Hat das jemand auch schon mal gemacht und ist das eine Alternative?

Freue mich auf rege Antworten,
Chris


----------



## bastl-axel (26. Februar 2011)

Schau mal, ob du da was findest.
http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_pub...adarea/catalogs/Workshopbook_Deutsch_2009.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1968 (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Bastl Axel,
vielen Dank für den Link. Habe alles runtergeladen, leider spinnt der Acrobat Reader grade dermaßen, dass ich kaum vernünftig durchschauen kann, ob die xc dabei ist... Bei SRSuntour habe ich auf der HP nämlich auch keine Explosionszeichnung für die Gabel gefunden.

Vorerst habe ich die Blindschrauben erst mal gelassen, obwohl mich das fuchst! 
Aber ich hab' die Federn schön in ein Ölbad eingesetzt und den Elastomer so knapp 5cm gekürzt. 
Im Ergebnis ist die Gabel schon viel lebendiger geworden 
Die nächste Zeit durch und Km durch das Mistwetter werden zeigen, ob das weiterhin so bleibt. 
Achso, als Öl habe ich Getriebeöl (ich glaube 80W) genommen. Ich *hoffe* dass es siliziumfrei ist, damit die Gabel nicht von innen aufgefressen wird.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## bastl-axel (28. Februar 2011)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> ...leider spinnt der Acrobat Reader grade dermaßen, dass ich kaum vernünftig durchschauen kann, ob die xc dabei ist


Bei mir auch. Ich dachte, mein vitueller Arbeitsspeicher wäre überladen, aber leeren hat nichts gebracht. 


Chris1968 schrieb:


> ...als Öl habe ich Getriebeöl (ich glaube 80W) genommen. Ich *hoffe* dass es siliziumfrei ist...


Lithium nicht Silizium. Und das gilt nur für Fette. Fette sind mit Metallseifen verdickte Öle. Gebräuchlich sind zwei Sorten. Aluminium- oder Lithiumverseift. Gibt aber auch noch andere Metallseifen. Also keine Gefahr für deine Gabel, obwohl ich das Öl für etwas zu dick halte, aber immer noch besser, als das Fett, was vorher drin war. Suntour selbst empfiehlt 2,5-5er Öl.
Hier noch eien Link. Mehr habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Forks/601/XC/SF-XC60.html
In der Gabel werden von innen längere Schrauben mit den Blindmuttern unten verbunden sein.


----------



## Chris1968 (1. März 2011)

Moin, danke Dir, Axel.
Hatte grade kein anderes Öl zur Hand. Ich werde das Handbuch wohl ausdrucken müssen, um es lesen zu können 
Den Link zur XC60 kenne ich. Bei den Explosionszeichnungen "3D-View" ist sie aber nicht verzeichnet.
Ich habe mich schon an einer Blindmutter versucht: Torx eingeschlagen, Schlitz gedremelt, heiß gemacht, alles x-mal. Dabei stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die nicht eine einfache Mutter genommen haben? Warum den Aufwand betreiben und die Muttern rund schleifen, bloß damit sie nicht mehr runter gehen???  Das Material selbst ist weich, die Mutter sitzt aber bombenfest.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## gbro (4. März 2011)

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich denke, dass die Blindmuttern gar keine Muttern sind, sondern ein Teil des Tauchrohres.
Für die XC 60 wird wohl diese Anleitung passen, soll heißen, die in den Tauchrohren liegenden Bolzen müssen mit einem extralangen 5er(?) Inbus gelöst werden.


----------



## bastl-axel (5. März 2011)

Ein 5mm-Innensechskant-Bit in einem Bit-Halter für eine Ratsche und die entsprechenden Verlängerungen sollte auch gehen. Schließlich wird das Werkzeug dort eingeführt, wo vorher das Federnpaket war. Also ist da auch genug Platz dafür.


----------



## Chris1968 (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern eine andereGabel (kennt jemand die Marke "Top Gun") von einem Specialized 28" so auseinander gebaut, wie im Flash-Film zu sehen. Geht gut mit einer Ratsche und einer Verlängerung. 
Zur XC 60: Beim letzten Öffnen habe ich ziemlich genau in die Rohre geleuchtet, und nach Schrauben geforscht. Bin da auch mit 4er und 5er Inbus rein, habe aber keine Schraube zu fassen bekommen und gehe daher davon aus, das da auch keine ist. War aber ziemlich voll Fett da unten, so dass ich mit bloßen Augen auch keine Schrauben erkennen hätte können 

Das die Blindmuttern Teil der Tauchrohre sind, da bin ich mir unsicher:
- In den Standrohren (also die Rohre von oben) gleitet ein Kolben rauf und runter, der ja auf die Federn drückt und so die Standrohre raus drückt. Dem Zufolge muß eine Kolbenstange durch eine Öffnung unten im Standrohr geführt werden und mit dem Tauchrohr verschraubt sein (also unten am Ausfaller). Die Verschraubung unten ist technisch am einfachsten durch eine Mutter zu realisieren (in diesem Fall die Blindmutter). 
Warum aufwendigere Konstruktionen, wenn es so viel einfacher wäre. 
Kann es sein, dass sich SRSUNTOUR hier eher den Ersatzteil-Support sparen wollte, und eine Gabel herstellt, die nicht repariert werden kann?
- Wenn das ganze zutrifft, dann muss die Kolbenstange aber auch in die Blindmutter gedreht werden. Ist dort also doch eine Mutter innen drinnen???

Gruß, Christian


----------



## gbro (18. März 2011)

So, heute hatte ich mal alles zusammen, etwas Zeit und die Kamera zur Hand:

Wir brauchen 1) Die Gabel




2) Einstellstopfenschlüssel und extralangen 5er Inbus.




Einstellstopfen abschrauben




Gabel zusammenschieben und Federn entfernen




Schraube ganz unten in den Standrohren mit extralangem 5er Inbus lösen (eine Bitnuss mit Verlängerung geht nicht)




Das ist die Schraube, die Stand- und Tauchrohr verbindet




Stand- und Tauchrohr trennen




Die Schraube sitzt ganz unten in einem dünnen Rohr, daher kann man sie auch nur mit dem extralangen Inbus und nicht mit einer Bitnuss und Verlängerung lösen




Die Blindmuttern sind Teil der Standrohre und untrennbar mit denen verbunden - da helfen keine Schraubertricks




Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.

Edit: Viskosität des Öls ist auch egal, da die Gabel keine hydraulische Dämpfung hat und das Öl daher bestenfalls zur Schmierung taugt.


----------



## Chris1968 (19. März 2011)

Oh, das sieht gut aus!
Langer 5er-Inbus - deshalb habe ich mit meinen Bits keine Schraube raus bekommen!
Und wie gut, dass ich die Blindmuttern nicht abgeflext habe. Das hatte ich eigentlich noch vor!
Sind denn unten noch irgendwelche Federelemente oder so drin, oder muss die Gabel nur auseinander wenn die Führungen für die Standrohre ausgewechselt werden müssen?

Also erst mal großen Dank, jetzt ist mir alles klar!
- Christian


----------



## gbro (19. März 2011)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> Sind denn unten noch irgendwelche Federelemente oder so drin, oder muss die Gabel nur auseinander wenn die Führungen für die Standrohre ausgewechselt werden müssen?



Eine Plastikbuchse, deren Sinn mir nicht unbedingt klar ist (vielleicht soll sie ein Durchschlagen verhindern?) fand sich noch im linken Standrohr, ansonsten ist da nichts.
Zerlegen ist also wirklich nur zum Wechsel der Führungsbuchsen sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (20. März 2011)

gbro schrieb:


> Die Schraube sitzt ganz unten in einem dünnen Rohr, daher kann man sie auch nur mit dem extralangen Inbus und nicht mit einer Bitnuss und Verlängerung lösen


Sehr guter Beitrag, aber ein Bitnuss mit Verlängerung funktioniert doch. Man darf halt keine 1/2 Zoll oder 3/8 Zoll-Version nehmen, sondern eine 
1/4 Zoll-Ausführung. Da ist der 5mm-Bit genau so dick, wie der Kopf der Schraube. Dieses Werkzeug ist auch eher verfügbar, als ein extralanger 
5mm-Inbusschlüssel.


----------



## Chris1968 (21. März 2011)

Hi Axel,
die 5er Inbusschraube ist sehr kurz und sitzt unten im Rohr (Kolben). Ich hab's auch mit dem 5er Bit + Verlängerung probiert - der bleibt oben hängen.
Hättehättehätte: Eine Verschraubung von aussen in den Kolbenboden hätte es ja wohl auch getan und wäre wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher...

Gruß, Chris


----------



## MucPaul (17. Oktober 2016)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag, aber ein Bitnuss mit Verlängerung funktioniert doch. Man darf halt keine 1/2 Zoll oder 3/8 Zoll-Version nehmen, sondern eine
> 1/4 Zoll-Ausführung. Da ist der 5mm-Bit genau so dick, wie der Kopf der Schraube. Dieses Werkzeug ist auch eher verfügbar, als ein extralanger
> 5mm-Inbusschlüssel.


Hallo Chris,
ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem mit einer älteren Suntour Gabel (CR8V). Benötigt man eine Bit Nuss Verlängerung mit 500mm oder langt auch 300mm bei den Suntours?
Bei "Werkzeuge-Berlin" habe ich die Verlängerungen gefunden, lokal im Baumarkt gab es ja nichts. Hast Du das mit einer 1/4" Verlängerung probiert und die ist oben am Rohr hängen geblieben?


----------

